# June is already a great month!



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

June is going to be my month. I get my freedom date on the 19th. I turn 35 Next friday. My baby girl's 6th birthday is on the 21st.

I found out today that my friend and I got the duplex, we sign and get the keys next Thursday. I already called to get the utilities turned on.

I had a great sales month last month, my manager rewarded me with two Milwaukee Brewers baseball tickets.

I'm also going to sign up with Anytime Fitness later this month.

Bring it on baby!!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:smthumbup: 

good to see you so positive darling x


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Good for you! Glad to hear you sounding very happy!:smthumbup:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm so glad to see you feeling so positive! Go you!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

yay! This warms my heart. 

....and no one deserves this happiness more than you, Proud.

yay!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> June is going to be my month. I get my freedom date on the 19th. I turn 35 Next friday. My baby girl's 6th birthday is on the 21st.
> 
> I found out today that my friend and I got the duplex, we sign and get the keys next Thursday. I already called to get the utilities turned on.
> 
> ...


Yay you! What a coinydink, my baby girl's b-day is the 21st also, but she ain't a "baby" anymore, 19 this year.

Kudos to you! :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> *I had a great sales month last month, my manager rewarded me with two Milwaukee Brewers baseball tickets.*


This is a reward? :scratchhead:

Seriously though, I'm happy for you Proud. 

How's the STBXW liking her new free life?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bandit,
STBXW has been crying on three separate occasions the last three days; one time when I had to stop at the house in the morning with the kids to get something for school. I just told my daughter, "Hug mom." Not once did I ask what's going on. Not my life, not my concern.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Proud of you Proud
youre doing really well
Great to hear you sounding so positive


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Bandit,
> STBXW has been crying on three separate occasions the last three days; one time when I had to stop at the house in the morning with the kids to get something for school. I just told my daughter, "Hug mom." Not once did I ask what's going on. Not my life, not my concern.


My boy..... (sob, weep)


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

proudwidaddy said:


> I had a great sales month last month, my manager rewarded me with two Milwaukee Brewers baseball tickets.


I thought sadism was against the law in Wisconsin.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> This is a reward? :scratchhead:
> 
> Seriously though, I'm happy for you Proud.
> 
> How's the STBXW liking her new free life?


It was more fun and exciting when Proud was paying the bills and she was just sneaking around with PosOM.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Conrad said:


> I thought sadism was against the law in Wisconsin.


:rofl:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Conrad your post made me laugh! That was great! Even though I don't agree with you.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he meant it was more exciting for her. Now that she f*cked up and let you go, she's seeing that the single mom's life isn't what it's cracked up to be. 

If you weren't such a doting father you could find a job in a nearby town and move there. That would really flip her out.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

No I meant I don't agree with his dig on the Brew Crew


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Bandit,
> STBXW has been crying on three separate occasions the last three days; one time when I had to stop at the house in the morning with the kids to get something for school. I just told my daughter, "Hug mom." Not once did I ask what's going on. Not my life, not my concern.


excellent


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> No I meant I don't agree with his dig on the Brew Crew


:rofl:


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> June is going to be my month. I get my freedom date on the 19th. I turn 35 Next friday. My baby girl's 6th birthday is on the 21st.
> 
> I found out today that my friend and I got the duplex, we sign and get the keys next Thursday. I already called to get the utilities turned on.
> I really like anytime fitness it fits my crazy schedule and they are all.over in case you travel
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

